# you gotta see this!



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/48-P...175861865QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270175861865
CHEAP MONEY! watch the video, this thing has some cool functions. Good thing I don't have the money, I almost bought it. Think this is a scam, or what?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It could be hot, but someone will get a good deal! I thought it was a pretty cool video


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I checked out some of the other videos, saw one with even better functions. Way too much light for plowing, but what the heck I bid on one anyway.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just found the same video on youtube. Said it was posted by Magic Wholesales. Not sure if that keeps it from being a scam or not but adds some back up support anyway.

Here is a different light bar from them, pretty neat controller. 




Here is the amber one.





This one makes it look maybe chinese or japanese made


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Detroitdan;416218 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/48-P...175861865QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270175861865
> CHEAP MONEY! watch the video, this thing has some cool functions. Good thing I don't have the money, I almost bought it. Think this is a scam, or what?


Same material and China supplier as the Code3 stuff. Random importers pop up until Code3 sends them a legal letter. I bought the mini-bar version and thought it was mostly fine and no different the the big name except price and stickers. You still have to coat some of the mounting bolts to prevent rust.

The downside that has been discussed is in the winter they will not generate heat to help keep the ice build up down. On the flip - police and fire use the led lights and it seems fine. In my case I added two bulbs for heat that I can use and it seems to wamr the cover similair to hallogen. Well see.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

scottL;417013 said:


> Same material and China supplier as the Code3 stuff. Random importers pop up until Code3 sends them a legal letter. I bought the mini-bar version and thought it was mostly fine and no different the the big name except price and stickers. You still have to coat some of the mounting bolts to prevent rust.


So your saying its an "unmarked" Code 3 bar with the same quality but cheaper?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

No its not the same, its a knock off, they aren't the same quality. Half the time with them you get a mix of gen 2 and gen 3 leds, There no where near as bright and good luck trying to find parts if you need. Theres no customer service what so ever either.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wesley's Lawn;417023 said:


> No its not the same, its a knock off, they aren't the same quality. Half the time with them you get a mix of gen 2 and gen 3 leds, There no where near as bright and good luck trying to find parts if you need. Theres no customer service what so ever either.


oo ok, thanks. I'll stay away from them


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

could of fooled me...................


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark13;417016 said:


> So your saying its an "unmarked" Code 3 bar with the same quality but cheaper?


Yes, same exact thing.

Another poster noted that customer support sucks ... we'll it depends on which fly-by-night out fit you bought it from. As for replacement parts ... the led switcher is from ShoMe the led's are Gen 3 but, the reflector optics are not as brilliant as Nova's Bull which is brighter than Code3. The Led's themselves are in the gen 3 ratings ( keep in mind it is a range the led works within), the pc board is clean and the circuit is clean too. Sorry but, there is no serious difference between the Code3 and these units, even the case. As for brightness they are a little brighter than a triple 50watt halogen Whelan rotator.

They are imported from the same factory in China Code3 uses, by an outfit in Texas who then middle-mans them to the places you buy them from. So, your order may take months if they do not have them in stock. Last I checked there is an outfit in Indy which was good to work with.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you have the name of the dealer in indy Scott?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

yamaguy;417529 said:


> Do you have the name of the dealer in indy Scott?


https://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Search.bok?category=Half Light Bars

http://www.speedtechlights.com/showroom.html

( it's speedtechlights and when you click on a product it has a different url )


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

scottL;417337 said:


> Yes, same exact thing.
> 
> Another poster noted that customer support sucks ... we'll it depends on which fly-by-night out fit you bought it from. As for replacement parts ... the led switcher is from ShoMe the led's are Gen 3 but, the reflector optics are not as brilliant as Nova's Bull which is brighter than Code3. The Led's themselves are in the gen 3 ratings ( keep in mind it is a range the led works within), the pc board is clean and the circuit is clean too. Sorry but, there is no serious difference between the Code3 and these units, even the case. As for brightness they are a little brighter than a triple 50watt halogen Whelan rotator.
> 
> They are imported from the same factory in China Code3 uses, by an outfit in Texas who then middle-mans them to the places you buy them from. So, your order may take months if they do not have them in stock. Last I checked there is an outfit in Indy which was good to work with.


These lightbars are knock offs and arnt nearly what a REAL code 3 lightbar is. Trust me people dont be fooled by these. They are china junk.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

It's a Knock Off... Junk... 3rd generation my behind! that's another way to say..."I wash out in the light!" Did you guys notice on the Video that they didn't show the direct on effect just at an angle? They didn't want anybody to see that it doesn't come close to being bright.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Typical Chinese reverse engineered junk. They take American sweat and ingenuity, violate our patents, use inferior parts and resell it . I wouldn't use them if you gave me one.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, obviously the quality would be a concern, although my lights only are actually on and in use probably a few hours a year. Certainly not enough to justify spending over a grand for something I can only use the few times a year it snows. As far as the brightness, the LEDs are too bright to begin with. I saw a guy running down a two lane highway last year in a post-snow fog with a full amber LED bar going, no need of it at all, and he was blinding eveyone. Cars were actually stopping and going off the breakdown lane to get away from the guy. 
I use a whelen LED bar every night at work, I always use the dimmer on it after dark. I wish everybody else would, its difficult to see around a cruiser at night.

Anyway, no LED for me, I just got a Whelen Edge 12 head strobe bar.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

ultimate plow;419697 said:


> These lightbars are knock offs and arnt nearly what a REAL code 3 lightbar is. Trust me people dont be fooled by these. They are china junk.


Hate to tell ya' Code 3 is made in China too.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Pirsch;419783 said:


> It's a Knock Off... Junk... 3rd generation my behind! that's another way to say..."I wash out in the light!" Did you guys notice on the Video that they didn't show the direct on effect just at an angle? They didn't want anybody to see that it doesn't come close to being bright.


There not that tricky as how to best video the bars. In the states is just the common folks trying to break into selling product. These folks decided emergency lights was something for them. Hate them all you want they are in the 1watt range ( gen 3 ). I will tell you that just because a led is rated at 1watt it could look different from the next 1watt led simply due to the reflective mounting that is being used. I've seen only one lightbar that is brilliant in all conditions and it was not Code3 but, I can not remember the name anymore.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Are these lights certified SAE aproved?? Those lights dont mean anything if someone hits you. Still, code 3 products are totally diffrent from the chinise knock offs and are not related in any way. and code 3 lights are aproved SAE lights.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

ultimate plow;422678 said:


> Are these lights certified SAE aproved?? Those lights dont mean anything if someone hits you. Still, code 3 products are totally diffrent from the chinise knock offs and are not related in any way. and code 3 lights are aproved SAE lights.


Ain't no way these are SAE.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If someone hits you with a multi-head, 360 degree flashing LED lightbar, they are going to hit you whether it's SAE or not.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

speaking for fire, ems, police, volunteers, if you use these lights that are not SAE and you get in an accident, I dont think thats going to go over well in court. And in a plowing situation if it ever came to that, Wouldnt you want to say you had SAE aproved lights.  knockoffs


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Detroitdan;422823 said:


> If someone hits you with a multi-head, 360 degree flashing LED lightbar, they are going to hit you whether it's SAE or not.


Not necesarily true. There is a reason SAE specs exist. Many "cool" patterns cannot get certified because they don't provide true 360 coverage. Manyy actually go dark for brief periods.
Plus, if you ever wind up in civil court, you'll want the certification.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

ultimate plow;422678 said:


> Are these lights certified SAE aproved?? Those lights dont mean anything if someone hits you. Still, code 3 products are totally diffrent from the chinise knock offs and are not related in any way. and code 3 lights are aproved SAE lights.


Like it really matters to me but,........ SAE approval is done by payment by the company selling under a specific brand name. I'm sure none of the these guys selling the the product under their own name are going to pay for this stamp of approval. These are/were not different. Historically they were an exact 100% match as Code 3. In fact Can can you show us where Code 3 gets their product .... import. Currently, Code 3 had gone after each of these little guys who import the same stuff and lost - so, Code 3 changed their light configuration just a tad during final assembly. Same wattage, case, manufacture. Seriously, are you hung up by the fact you all thought Code 3 could not import product????

I do have the knock off. I've used it short of this winter and it is as bright as anything else - but, a 1/3 the price.


----------



## Spinman710 (Sep 18, 2007)

Speedtech lights uses the same stuff as StrobeLightKing...the website of the manufacturer is nbself.com...I bought mine from the StrobeLightKing out of NY and took them apart just to see the guts of them...nbself.com was printed on the circuit board...so I called (emailed really) them...they promptly told me that the only way I could get them was through the SLK...and his customer service is the worse I've ever seen...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

scottL;423057 said:


> Like it really matters to me but,........ SAE approval is done by payment by the company selling under a specific brand name. I'm sure none of the these guys selling the the product under their own name are going to pay for this stamp of approval. These are/were not different. Historically they were an exact 100% match as Code 3. In fact Can can you show us where Code 3 gets their product .... import. Currently, Code 3 had gone after each of these little guys who import the same stuff and lost - so, Code 3 changed their light configuration just a tad during final assembly. Same wattage, case, manufacture. Seriously, are you hung up by the fact you all thought Code 3 could not import product????
> 
> I do have the knock off. I've used it short of this winter and it is as bright as anything else - but, a 1/3 the price.


Apparently you don't care that they are making a profit via patent infringement. How would you like it if you came up with an idea; did all the right things like paid for patents, R&D, production, marketing etc. And then someone stole your idea, by simply reverse engineering it, produced it cheaper overseas where labor is a fraction of what it is here, used inferior parts and then sold it for 1/3 of what you could.  Kinda pisses you off huh? Then when it fails, like it will, the original designer takes the heat. There is a reson there are Federal laws about these things.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

rcpd34;423577 said:


> Apparently you don't care that they are making a profit via patent infringement. How would you like it if you came up with an idea; did all the right things like paid for patents, R&D, production, marketing etc. And then someone stole your idea, by simply reverse engineering it, produced it cheaper overseas where labor is a fraction of what it is here, used inferior parts and then sold it for 1/3 of what you could.  Kinda pisses you off huh? Then when it fails, like it will, the original designer takes the heat. There is a reson there are Federal laws about these things.


OK Brian, let's not take things out of context and start flinging mud. It was never asked if I thought this was correct, moral, etc.We talked about product only.

I come from the software tech world by trade- you want to get me started on copyrights, infringements, etc  The problem is a vicious cycle with no clear beginning or end. It does involve loose domestic laws when they are understood or enforced, no supportive international treaties ( this is the biggest joke ), greedy short term executives ( name any company ), and stock holders and politicians.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

scottL;423638 said:


> OK Brian, let's not take things out of context and start flinging mud. It was never asked if I thought this was correct, moral, etc.We talked about product only.
> 
> I come from the software tech world by trade- you want to get me started on copyrights, infringements, etc  The problem is a vicious cycle with no clear beginning or end. It does involve loose domestic laws when they are understood or enforced, no supportive international treaties ( this is the biggest joke ), greedy short term executives ( name any company ), and stock holders and politicians.


I agree with you about the laws and was not intending to sling any mud. However, my point stands; if no one bought this Chinese junk, they would not be produced since there would be no market. Just about everything I've seen that has been copied by the chinese has been grossly inferior. There has recently been a big hoopla about it in the media lately as well. Given your stated background, I'm surprised you would endorse this junk in any fashion. I'm sorry if I've offended you; it was not my intent. I just feel strongly on the subject. :salute:


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

rcpd34;423651 said:


> I agree with you about the laws and was not intending to sling any mud. However, my point stands; if no one bought this Chinese junk, they would not be produced since there would be no market. Just about everything I've seen that has been copied by the chinese has been grossly inferior. There has recently been a big hoopla about it in the media lately as well. Given your stated background, I'm surprised you would endorse this junk in any fashion. I'm sorry if I've offended you; it was not my intent. I just feel strongly on the subject. :salute:


no worries ... like I said it's a vicious circle and even I get caught up in it - sadly enough.


----------

